# brasilia/rossi RR55 OD grind adjustment button



## rmcgandara (Feb 12, 2013)

whilst stripping/cleaning I have broken the grind adjustment button, probably it was already gone when it came to me...

does any one knows if I can get hold of a new/good one, or have any suggestions how to go about to replace it. I'm going to super glue it but not sure if it will work.

R

https://skydrive.live.com/embed?cid...=1C3EE50BE6330079!876&authkey=ABh57E9WmtrdN7Q


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

If gluing it doesn't work I think I can source one will check tomorrow, araldite or any other decent 2 part epoxy resin glue would be better as that piece stops the brass burr holder rotating whilst grinding.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

I will have a look through my spares tomorrow


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

is this it? from Germany.

http://www.bullonerosso.de/bolzen-zur-einlaufsperre-brasilia-rossi-rr45-rr55-on-demand-astoria-r-nuova-simonelli-mdsa.html


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Yes that is the correct part. If CoffeeChap hasn't got one and I can get them to pop one in with the burrs the best price I can get one for is £5, if it has to be a separate order it would be far more unfortunately as they have a minimum order structure and carriage starts at £6.90 as the parts come in from Germany.


----------



## rmcgandara (Feb 12, 2013)

guys, thanks for the help. If coffechap has a spare lying around I can buy it of him, otherwise I will ask charlieJ to ask them if they can put it together with the burrs. I will try to glue it but not sure it will work!

R


----------



## rmcgandara (Feb 12, 2013)

coffeechap and CharlieJ any luck?

R


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

I would guess that yes I can add it to the order just struggling with them at the minute as they have been sent the wrong burrs but labelled as the correct part number and they are supposed to be getting back to me in the next day or two.


----------

